# Shaker Table



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2008)

Post Deleted


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jan 17, 2008)

If you dig around there are some plans on here.

I stumbled across them the other day.

Look in equipment, tools, and use the search function.

Good Luck


----------

